# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  Трогательные развивашки

## Vitolda

*"Трогательные развивашки"* - так я назвала новую тему Мастерской не потому, что все тут показанное нежное и трогает душу (хотя иногда и это присутствует тоже). Потому, что все это можно и нужно потрогать!!!

Это мое новое увлечение пока еще практически не связанное ни с музыкой ни с детским садом. Все эти развивашки пока только для моего любимого малыша - внука Артемки! Идеи в голове зреют и зреют! Руки тянутся к игле и швейной машинке. Может быть кому-то станет интересным тоже!

Книжки из фетра и ткани впервые увидела на видео в Одноклассниках. Тогда и загорелось - сделать подобное для нашего малыша!!! Стала целенаправлено искать еще фото и видео сюжеты, группы, объединяющие мастериц, делящихся секретами. Некоторые идеи однозначно нравились, другие хотелось немного переработать по своему, ухватившись за суть.. А некоторые пришли в голову и самой. Правда рисовать то я практически не умею! Поэтому всяких мишек-кошечек и т.д. искала в интернете, чаще всего в виде раскрасок, распечатывала и превращала в выкройки для себя.

Вчера я закончила четвертую развивашечку. Мой малыш еще не видел ее, все впереди! А первые три - уже вовсю изучаются! Человечку еще не по возрасту выполнить задания - прикрепить фигурки по цвету, форме или размеру. Но вот рассматривать яркие картинки, которые не помнутся, которые можно попробовать и на зуб, испачкать, а потом постирать - малыш мажет подолгу и с удовольствием! 

DPUT2719.jpg GIMO2215.jpg

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), alla-mus (04.09.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), EVGESKA (27.08.2018), Irina Sirin (30.06.2019), Irina V (22.08.2018), larisakoly (21.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), MarinaMi (21.08.2018), mishel61 (18.10.2020), mochalova19 (22.08.2018), muza67 (08.09.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (21.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.10.2020), Tysia (23.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), viculy (22.08.2018), Ада (01.09.2018), буссоница (21.08.2018), Ильенко Елена (29.08.2018), Ирина Ивановна (24.08.2018), Людмилая (21.08.2018), мадам (25.08.2018), мазурка (18.10.2020), мила 35 (04.09.2018), Парина (22.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (21.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.08.2018), татуся (16.12.2018), Тиса (24.09.2018), Ярик (17.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Первую книжечку я постаралась сразу сделать умной! В ней много съемных деталей и она, надеюсь, поможет малышу освоить цвета радуги. Пока Темочка просто рассматривает картинки и чисто механически действует с детальками.. Но все впереди!!!

Несколько страниц - радужных, разноцветных. В том числе обложка. Кружочки, шарики - съемные. Крепятся с помощью липучки. и им нужно найти верное место на страничке.

IMG_2491.JPG IMG_2490.JPG IMG_2487.JPGВложение 91412 IMG_2482.JPG IMG_2467.JPG
Есть еще зеленая страничка, где нужно прикрепить животики лягушкам, выбрав именно зеленые! Желтая - на которой нужно прикрепить уже желтые кружочки - крылышко уточке и солнышко. А еще можно найти уточек маленьких и большую, и посчитать их! 

IMG_2485.JPG IMG_2486.JPG
На красной страничке - божии коровки! Большая и маленькая, а если приподнять крылышко у большой, то там еще и крошечная спряталась! а на синей страничке - съемные капельки! Они одинаковые по форме и размеру, зато с разными выражениями! можно поговорить с малышом об эмоциях.

IMG_2477.JPG
А оранжевые в книжке - морковки! их у зайки несколько! можно посчитать, разложить на несколько кучек на травке (она из велкроткани, поэтому морковки с липучкой на обороте к травке прилипнут) или дать зайчику в лапку! 

IMG_2484.JPG
Морковки особо понравились Артемке!!! Мама не смогла не сфотографировать его и не выставить фото в инстаграмм вот с такой шутливой подписью: 

Мама перестала давать мне морковку. Говорит, из-за какой-то Аллергии. Я не знаю, кто она такая и почему мама ее слушает. Поэтому стащил втихаря морковь у зайца. Надеялся, не застукают.. 

37995268_233197864194846_5007910207615926272_n.jpg

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), Anisoara (28.08.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), EVGESKA (27.08.2018), Irina V (22.08.2018), ivano (28.08.2018), Ksenka (21.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), MarinaMi (21.08.2018), mishel61 (18.10.2020), mochalova19 (22.08.2018), muza67 (08.09.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (21.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Raisa Vayner (05.09.2018), stranikira (25.08.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.10.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), viculy (22.08.2018), Ада (01.09.2018), Алусик (23.08.2018), буссоница (21.08.2018), Варшава (21.08.2018), Ильенко Елена (29.08.2018), Людмилая (21.08.2018), мадам (25.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018), НСА (12.09.2018), Парина (22.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (21.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.08.2018), татуся (16.12.2018), Тиса (24.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

отвезла книжечку своему малышу и окончательно поняла, что он еще совсем-совсем кроха, и все эти задания еще долго будут ему на вырост!

Потому вторая книжка была тактильная! Из разных материалов, для того, чтобы пальчики как можно больше разных ощущуений получили. Многие идеи в этой книжке взяты у Ирины Сорокиной (в мире рукоделия тоже трепетно относятся к авторскому праву, поэтому такм, где я могу указать автора идеи, картинки или выкройки - я с благодарностью это сделаю! Жаль, что иногда сама автора не знаю..).

Панцирь черепашки расшит пуговицами, ощупывать которые полезно пальчикам малыша!!! Каждая пуговка пришита отдельно, поэтому если вдруг одна оторвется - остальные останутся на месте.

IMG_2494.JPG
Крылышки бабочки - трехслойные! Нижний слой  - прошит бусинками (тоже каждая пришита отдельно), средний - из разноцветного ферта, а верхний - из прозрачного цветного фатина. Все можно потрогать, пощупать, подвигать!
Слоненок - из гладкого дерматина. А ушко - из мягкого плюша. Оно двигается, объемное и шуршит под пальчиками!

IMG_2496.JPG
Лучики у солнышка из разных на ощупь ленточек. К тому же оно многослойное - серединка снимается.

IMG_2503.JPG
А это - зайчик искалочка! Во-первых он сам играет с малышом в "ку-ку", прячась за ушками! а во-вторых, в его животике перебирая пальчиками сквозь двухслойный фатин среди простых бусинок можно найти бусинки-конфетки!

IMG_2505.JPGIMG_2506.JPG
Новое ощущение - пайетки. С помощью такой ткани сшито чешуйчатое тельце золотой рыбки! 
А внутри фетрового паучка с лапками из сурового шнурка - магнитная кнопка. именно она удерживает его на середине сплетенной паутины. А еще к паучку прикреплен эластичный шнур - паутинка. ее можно обвивать вокруг пуговок и плести новые узоры паутины! (но это уже тоже попозже! пока только взрослые с интересом этот фокус выполняют). Сама ветка, к которой паутинка крепится, сделана из пробки. Тоже новой ощущение для маленьких пальчиков! А еще под листочками можно поискать бабочек.. За выкройку странички с паучком спасибо Татьяне Айкиной!

IMG_2507.JPG
И самая насыщенная страничка - тактильный цветок. Здесь снова есть задание на различение цвета. Все лепестки можно снять, а потом прикрепить на место (цветная липучка на страничке укажет - какой куда). И каждый лепесток сшит по одинаковой выкройке, с наружным краем из фетра и разными фаткурными материалами в серединке. Спасибо за идею и мастер класс Ирине Сорокиной!

IMG_2495.JPG

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), Anisoara (28.08.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), EVGESKA (27.08.2018), Irina V (22.08.2018), ivano (28.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), MarinaMi (21.08.2018), mochalova19 (22.08.2018), muza67 (08.09.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (21.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Raisa Vayner (05.09.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.10.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), viculy (22.08.2018), Алусик (23.08.2018), Анжела72 (19.09.2018), буссоница (21.08.2018), Варшава (21.08.2018), Ильенко Елена (29.08.2018), Людмилая (21.08.2018), мадам (25.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018), Парина (22.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.08.2018), татуся (16.12.2018), Тиса (24.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Следующая книжка - растительная! Здесь совсем нет съемных элементов! Но есть движущиеся! И можно придумать много забав и заданий и для пальчиков и для глаз и для детской головки.

На обложке - грибная полянка. Можно посчитать грибочки и сравнить их по размеру - большой, маленький, крошечные. Можно рассмотреть улитку и найти ее глазки и усики, листочек-пуговку, что упал на шляпку гриба и пошевелить мягкую фетровую травку

IMG_2447.JPG
На первом развороте - деревья. Яблонька и елочки. Все они трехслойные, шевелятся, разворачиваются. 
Причем яблонька еще и с сюрпризами! На одном из ее разворотов не яблочки, а цветочки (можно поговорить о временах года), а на другом развороте в веточках прячутся большая и маленькая совы.

IMG_2450.JPG IMG_2449.JPG IMG_2451.JPG IMG_2452.JPG
На следующем развороте - сочные и яркие яблоко и вишенки. Эта страничка очень привлекает нашего малыша! Две вишенки пришиты крепко! а третья, вместе с череночком - двигается! можно подвигать и листики у вишенок и яблочка! А еще - в яблочке этом живет червячок!!! Не тот, что виден на картинке! Этот в гости приполз! Если приоткрыть яблочко - то увидим того, червячка, что живет внутри.

IMG_2453.JPG
На следующей странице - земляничная поляна. Причем ягод на ней - гораздо больше тех, что видны! Под листиками прячутся еще! малыш с удовольствие разыскивает их, приподнимая листочки!

IMG_2458.JPG
И последняя страничка очень нравится моей дочке! Идея этой странички- тоже Ирины Сорокиной. Гороховый стручок. Вот так он выглядит в закрытом, а затем открытом виде. (Бусины собраны на шляпную резинку, легко растягивающуюся, но прочную!)

IMG_2459.JPG IMG_2461.JPG

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), alla-mus (04.09.2018), Anisoara (28.08.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), EVGESKA (27.08.2018), Irina V (22.08.2018), ivano (28.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), mishel61 (18.10.2020), mochalova19 (22.08.2018), muza67 (08.09.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (21.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Raisa Vayner (05.09.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.10.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), viculy (22.08.2018), Алусик (23.08.2018), Анжела72 (19.09.2018), буссоница (21.08.2018), Варшава (31.08.2018), Ильенко Елена (29.08.2018), Людмилая (21.08.2018), мадам (25.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018), НСА (12.09.2018), Парина (22.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.08.2018), татуся (16.12.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И последняя пока книжка, которую через неделю отвезу опробовать главному эксперту. Это книжка о зверюшках. Совсем никаких заданий! на каждой картинке - один зверек. Можно запоминать названия. находить ушки, глазки и другие части На каждой картинки есть подвижные детали - крутятся головы и лапы, машут хвосты и т.д. Очень надеюсь, что Артемке понравится и будет полезно!!!

IMG_2966.JPG IMG_2965.JPG IMG_2967.JPG IMG_2968.JPG IMG_2969.JPG IMG_2964.JPG

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), alla-mus (04.09.2018), Anisoara (28.08.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), EVGESKA (27.08.2018), Irina V (22.08.2018), ivano (28.08.2018), laks_arina (22.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), MarinaMi (21.08.2018), mishel61 (18.10.2020), mochalova19 (22.08.2018), muza67 (08.09.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (21.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Raisa Vayner (05.09.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.10.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), viculy (22.08.2018), Алусик (23.08.2018), Анжела72 (19.09.2018), буссоница (21.08.2018), Варшава (21.08.2018), говорушка (22.08.2018), Ильенко Елена (29.08.2018), Людмилая (21.08.2018), мадам (25.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018), НСА (12.09.2018), Ольга Сара (21.08.2018), Парина (22.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.08.2018), татуся (16.12.2018), Тиса (24.09.2018)

----------


## Парина

Ирочка,какая же прелесть твои книжечки, просто чудо!!! Какая ты умница! Видно,что очень нравятся они Артёмке! Очень приятно видеть вас улыбающимися,пусть так будет всегда!

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), EVGESKA (27.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (21.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), Vitolda (21.08.2018), говорушка (22.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ириша, дорогая, это всё - ЧУДО!!! С любовью и заботой, с невероятным теплом сотворённое руками ЧУДО для родного малыша! Такие красивые и такие умные книжки! Меня просто переполняет восторг. Я-то думаю, куда ты пропала (в смысле творчества), а тут такая красота! УМНИЦА, ЗОЛОТЫЕ РУКИ, ЗОЛОТОЕ СЕРДЦЕ, ЗОЛОТАЯ ДУША!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), EVGESKA (27.08.2018), krinka (23.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), Vitolda (21.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018), Парина (22.08.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Ай-да, бабушка - рукодельница!!! Такие прекрасные, классные книжечки для любимчика Тёмки! И каждая неповторима! Даже я, взрослая тётка, с удовольствием и огромным интересом их рассматривала!!! По-моему, нет ничего дороже такого подарка, потому что он измеряется не рублями, а любовью! Ирина, восхищаюсь!!! Это ведь нужно не только придумать, почерпнув идеи у авторов, но и воплотить в жизнь. Такой огромный труд, который в радость, потому что для самого дорогого в мире человечка!  Здоровья Артёмке!!! Удачи, терпения и счастья всей ваше любящей семье!!!

----------

aichka (22.08.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (09.09.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), Vitolda (22.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018), Парина (22.08.2018)

----------


## aichka

Хочу оказаться на месте Тёмочки, чтобы играть, рассматривать и постигать эти книжечки!

Это настоящий самоучитель по развитию сообразительности, логики- через тактильные ощущения, мелкую моторику!
А как красиво, умно выстроено, как эстетично, ярко, "вкусно"!

Я сама делать руками ничего не умею, поэтому для меня то, что ты сделала и делаешь- просто непостижимо и фантастично!
А как повезло Тёмке с такой замечательной рукодельницей- бабушкой, которая делает все это не от скуки, а имея четкое желание и цель- развивать мальчугана - да ещё так ярко, интересно, именно играя! Как все продумано, разнообразно!
Изумительно и потрясающе, Ирочка!

Я думаю, что  все молодые бабушки должны выстроиться к тебе в очередь за такими книжками! :Yahoo:

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (24.08.2018), krinka (23.08.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (24.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), Vitolda (23.08.2018), Ирина Ивановна (24.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

Какая красотааааа :Tender:  Ирина, какая ты молодец!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Артемке- крепкого здоровья, новых впечатлений. А бабулечке-новых идей  :Derisive:

----------

aichka (28.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), Vitolda (28.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ух, как много я пропустила, Ириша!!! Вы растете все вместе с Темочкой, новое творчество всегда, говорят, очень полезно, так что я тебя поздравляю от всей души!!! У тебя все получается чУдно - ритмяшки, видеоклипы, замечательные книжки-развивашки (очень нравятся мне они!). Темушке, действительно, с бабушкой повезло! Пусть купается в вашей любви и заботе, как и должно быть) Пусть растет, становится умником-разумником, благодаря вам - самым-самым!..

----------

aichka (03.09.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), Vitolda (31.08.2018), мила 35 (04.09.2018)

----------


## muza67

Ирочка, полный восторг.Я тоже бабушка, и внучка моя еще совсем малышка,но мне даже в голову не пришло для нее сделать что то подобное.Теперь буду перенимать опыт у вас.Спасибо за интересные книжечки.Здоровья вашему чудесному Артемочке.

----------

Valenta (11.09.2018), Vitolda (09.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Решила воспользоваться теплой погодой первой сентябрьской недели и провести ее вместе с дочкой и нашим малышом на даче. Все трое наслаждались общением!!! 

А Артемка изучал новую мою книжку. Ту, со зверятами, о которой я уже говорила!
Вот только у него иные мысли возникли... Я то, когда пришивала кнопки, благодаря которым вращаются у некоторых зверюшек лапки и головки, думала именно о том, что они поворачиваются! Да и кнопки тугие подбирала! А Артемке главное РАССТЕГНУТЬ кнопку, ОТДЕЛИТЬ детальки! Только голова Лисички остается на месте.. крупная она, пока не сообразил малыш, что и ее отстегнуть можно, а мы, конечно, не показываем.. 

Так что не только наш маленький человечек учится, но и я - тоже выводы делаю! Больше не стану в книжках части тела делать отделяемыми, дабы не провоцировать - оторвать руку, ногу, голову... 
Разве что в книжечке, которую шью сейчас, по циклу стихов "Игрушки" Барто лапку  мишке пришью на пуговку.. чтобы бедного мишку починить можно было!!!


IMG_3025.JPG IMG_3027.JPG IMG_3038.JPG IMG_3032.JPG IMG_3031.JPG

----------

aichka (09.09.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (09.09.2018), lenik (09.09.2018), mishel61 (18.10.2020), mochalova19 (09.09.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), olga kh (09.09.2018), stranikira (09.09.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.09.2018), Valenta (11.09.2018), viculy (10.09.2018), буссоница (09.09.2018), Ильенко Елена (10.09.2018), НСА (12.09.2018), Парина (01.11.2020), Татиана 65 (09.09.2018)

----------


## Valenta

Батеньки мои!!!!!! Новая чудо-тема! Чудо-идея! И чудо-воплощение!!!!!
Ну, нет слов!!!!! Ириша, ты .... !!!!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  МОЛОДЧИНА! РУКОДЕЛЬНИЦА! ВОЛШЕБ-НИ-ЦА!!!!! В голове не укладывается как тебе всё-всё удаётся!  
Артёмчику  ПОВЕЗЛО!!!!

----------

aichka (12.09.2018), olga kh (11.09.2018), Vitolda (11.09.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка,  какая ты молодец,  сколько у тебя замечательных идей!!!! просто фантастика :Tender:  Счастья вашей семье и крепкого здоровья!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Natali-S (02.11.2018), Vitolda (12.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Мое увлечение фетром "пробралось" и в детский сад! Фетр появился в осенних атрибутах. Из него сделаны шляпки музыкальных грибочков и листочки рябинок.


IMG_3847.JPG IMG_3845.JPG IMG_3844.JPG

Малыши танцевали с фетровыми шишками.

IMG_3781.JPG IMG_3848.JPG
А на занятиях мы используем вот такое панно.Оно сшито из велкроткани (по качеству - как мягкая сторона липучки). И к нему можно прикреплять разные детали с липучкой на задней стороне. Например, вот такие фетровые солнышко и тучку, которые помогут определить настроение музыки, ее лад. 

IMG_3836.JPG IMG_3842.JPG IMG_3843.JPG
На этом панно можно выкладывать фигурками разного размера ритмические рисунки. А малыши с удовольствием создают в конце занятия коллаж, вспоминая содержание разученных песен и танцев.

IMG_3840.JPG IMG_3758.JPG

----------

aichka (10.11.2018), Dinara77 (01.03.2021), lenik (18.10.2020), ludmila_zub (19.10.2020), olga kh (10.11.2018), SeverynkaIrina (20.10.2020), Tatiana-Lev12 (10.11.2018), Valenta (18.10.2020), viculy (21.10.2020), буссоница (10.11.2018), Елена М (18.10.2020), Озма (11.11.2018), Ольга Сара (10.11.2018), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.10.2020), Татиана 65 (18.10.2020)

----------


## olga kh

Ай да Ирочка-рукодельница!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

aichka (10.11.2018), Valenta (18.10.2020), Vitolda (10.11.2018), Парина (01.11.2020)

----------


## aichka

> Мое увлечение фетром "пробралось" и в детский сад!


Для меня это вообще высший пилотаж! Я ничего делать руками не умею, поэтому для меня такая красота- это нереально!
Очень красиво, Ириш, такое все, кажется, теплое, мягкое, даже шишечки, и то, листья у рябинок желтые, а не зеленые, как мы всегда делали- это же так верно и правильно!
Какое удовольствие ребятам все это потрогать, приклеить, потанцевать - замечательные  атрибуты! Умница!
Ещё раз доказывается- талантливый человек- талантлив  во всем! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (12.11.2018), Valenta (18.10.2020), Vitolda (10.11.2018), буссоница (10.11.2018), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И в эту свою тему я дано не заходила! Однако увлечение фетром - продолжается!!!!

Если почти все странички своих первых фетровых книжек я придумывала сама, то позже нашла в сети множество мастериц, которые не только показывают свои работы, но и организуют совместные пошивы, мастерклассы. В сфере таких пошивов тоже есть свои признанные асы! Так что следующая полоса моих фетровых игрушек прочно связана с освоением опыта! Постепенно купила несколько мастерклассов, сделала запасы материалов - и шью! Правда и собственные мысли и идеи в голову стучатся, так что ставлю и их в очередь!

Первое, что хочу показать, это странички книги, сшитые по мастерклассу Олеси Юрловой "Детство начинается с Барто". Знакомые нам с детства стихи цикла "Игрушки" становятся видимыми! С их героями можно поиграть! И не только стихи запомнить, но и пальчики потренировать, развивать мелкую моторику. Темке очень нравится!
Самолет на обложке полуразборный. Снимается крыло, пропеллер на магнитной кнопке. его можно вращать, а можно тоже снять и поставить потом на место. Мишку можно посадить в самолет и достать из него - отправиться вместе с ним в другое стихотворение.

IMG_20190720_094648_resized_20201017_110351280.jpg IMG_20190716_163640_resized_20201017_103420112.jpg
Это разворот со стихотворениями связанными с водой. Наша Таня, что громко плачет, потому что мячик в речку уронила. И маленький морячок, что тянет кораблик по реке. И мальчика и девочку можно раздеть до плавок и купальника и одеть снова. Кораблик двигается по речке, если потянуть за веревочку в руках у мальчика. Лягушки - на резинке, потому и вправду "скачут". Мячик, конечно же, можно достать из речки и успокоить Таню! 

IMG_20190716_163140_resized_20201017_103217545.jpg
Дверка домика открывается и оттуда можно вывести бычка. Это игрушка с прорезями для пальчиков. Надеть на пальчики и поводить по дощечке - мостику. Кстати, мостик сшит из разных на ощупь материалов. Своеобразный массаж для пальчиков получается! А еще здесь есть перетяжка - если потянуть за веревочку в одну сторон - из под мостика выплывает лист кувшинки с лягушкой на нем, потянуть в другую - лягушечка снова прячется под мостик.

IMG_20190414_203049_resized_20201017_103214059.jpg
А это зайка, которого хозяйка бросила! Он мягкий, шевелятся и шуршат ушки, в лапках - мелкие бусинки (снова массаж для пальчиков), а в пузике - пищалка. Тучки с дождиком съемные. Вместо них можно прикрепить солнышко, чтобы согрело и обсушило бедняжку.

IMG_20190414_203126_resized_20201017_103214387.jpg
У Мишки отстегиваются лапки. Никуда не деться от того - ведь оторвали же... Но можно и нужно пожалеть и полечить! пристегнуть на место, надеть повязку. А еще измерить температуру градусником, что лежит в медицинском чемоданчике, дать таблетку оттуда же или микстуру с полочки.

IMG_20190421_000626_resized_20201017_103215369.jpg IMG_20190421_000744_resized_20201017_103215687.jpg
Лошадке можно причесать гриву гребешком и даже заплести ее в косичку! А еще накормить яблоками, что растут на соседнем дереве (к дереву яблоки крепятся вшитыми магнитами, а у лошадки широко открывается рот).

IMG_20190414_203211_resized_20201017_103214700.jpg
И еще странички из этой книжки... Грузовик с котом разбирается на части - снимаются колеса, кузов можно откинуть, а можно полностью отстегнуть. Кстати, в набор входит 4 кузова для этой машины. В нее можно посадить рыжего хитрого кота, а можно выполнить дополнительное задание. Сложить в красный, синий, желтый или зеленый кузов фигурки соответствующего цвета. Или в серый кузов - эти же фигурки, но соответствующей формы  (круг, квадрат или треугольник прикрепляется к кузову на липучку). Козленок заблудился в траве... Но его можно достать! А также снять и прикрепить ромашки, собрать урожай груш.
Еще один мишка (правда, то не из Барто... но страничка мне понравилась, поэтому тоже сшила в этой же книжке, как было в мастерклассе) собирает шишки в корзинку, а в дупле дерева живет совенок...

IMG_20190716_163319_resized_20201017_103419677.jpg IMG_20190716_163230_resized_20201017_103419219.jpg

----------

aichka (18.10.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (18.10.2020), lenik (18.10.2020), mishel61 (18.10.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), olga kh (22.10.2020), SeverynkaIrina (20.10.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.10.2020), Valenta (18.10.2020), viculy (21.10.2020), говорушка (18.10.2020), гунька (18.10.2020), Елена М (18.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.10.2020), Татиана 65 (18.10.2020)

----------


## Valenta

> ...увлечение фетром - продолжается!!!!...


Эмоции перекрыли весь словарный запас!!! Осталось лишь "ОЧУМЕЕЕЕТЬ!!!!"
 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

mishel61 (18.10.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), olga kh (22.10.2020), Vitolda (18.10.2020), гунька (18.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.10.2020)

----------


## гунька

> Осталось лишь "ОЧУМЕЕЕЕТЬ!!!!"


Да! Больше и слов не подобрать! Ириша, какая ты рукодельница! Искренне восхищена!

----------

aichka (18.10.2020), mishel61 (18.10.2020), NikTanechka (18.10.2020), olga kh (22.10.2020), Valenta (20.10.2020), Vitolda (18.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

СПАСИБО за искренние похвалы!

И еще несколько страничек следующей книжки, сшитой с помощью мастеркласса другой Мастерицы - Светланы Контиевской.

IMG_20190716_162840_resized_20201017_103216041.jpg IMG_20190716_162858_resized_20201017_103216484.jpg IMG_20190716_162907_resized_20201017_103217022.jpg сад.jpg Улитки.jpg
Здесь тоже много съёмных и движущихся элементов, заданий, развивающих мышление и мелкую моторику малыша! Темке очень понравилось! А теперь уже и Дашенька начинает играть.

IMG_20190713_181232_resized_20201017_110351719.jpg IMG_20190713_181438_resized_20201017_110352461.jpg IMG_20190713_181244_resized_20201017_110352074.jpg

----------

aichka (18.10.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (18.10.2020), Irina Tolova (22.10.2020), krinka (29.10.2020), laks_arina (18.10.2020), lenik (18.10.2020), olga kh (22.10.2020), SeverynkaIrina (20.10.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.10.2020), Valenta (20.10.2020), viculy (21.10.2020), буссоница (18.10.2020), гунька (18.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.10.2020), Татиана 65 (18.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Книжка - "Транспорт", сшитая по мастерклассу с Любови Комиссаровой не могла не понравиться Артемке, у которого машины и любой транспорт - это любимая тема! На каждой страничке движущие или съемные детали. Все колеса, винты, пропеллеры вращаются, паруса можно снять и прикрепить по своему вкусу и настроению, движется пар из трубы паровоза, поднимается-опускается, а так же поворачивается перископ подводной лодки, движется ковш экскаватора и еще много интересного для ребенка. Спасибо за идеи и описание порядка работы Любови Комиссаровой.

IMG_20190902_222134_resized_20201017_103421766.jpg IMG_20190831_205142_resized_20201017_103421430.jpg IMG_20190810_181027_resized_20201017_103420906.jpg IMG_20190809_121932_resized_20201017_103420384.jpg IMG_20190909_153237_resized_20201017_103422247.jpg
Это не все странички книжки "Транспорт" и сфотографированы они ДО сборки в книгу.

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (18.10.2020), krinka (29.10.2020), laks_arina (18.10.2020), lenik (18.10.2020), olga kh (22.10.2020), SeverynkaIrina (20.10.2020), Valenta (20.10.2020), viculy (21.10.2020), буссоница (18.10.2020), ИяНаталия (18.10.2020), Лилия60 (18.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (18.10.2020), Татиана 65 (18.10.2020)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка! Сплошной восторг!!! Какая вы умница-золотые ручки! Как повезло вашему Темочке!!!

----------

olga kh (22.10.2020), Valenta (20.10.2020), Vitolda (19.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Книжка - "Транспорт", сшитая по мастерклассу с Любови Комиссаровой не могла не понравиться Артемке, у которого машины и любой транспорт - это любимая тема! На каждой страничке движущие или съемные детали. Все колеса, винты, пропеллеры вращаются, паруса можно снять и прикрепить по своему вкусу и настроению, движется пар из трубы паровоза, поднимается-опускается, а так же поворачивается перископ подводной лодки, движется ковш экскаватора и еще много интересного для ребенка. Спасибо за идеи и описание порядка работы Любови Комиссаровой.


Как повезло  вашим внукам с такой бабушкой!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ваши работы теплые по энергетике, светлые  - по настроению. Завидываю светлой завистью и восторгом!!!!

----------

olga kh (22.10.2020), Valenta (20.10.2020), Vitolda (19.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Несколько фотографий уже не из книжки, а из большой фетровой игры "У бабушки в деревне". На большом панно из велкроткани (то специальная ткань, к которой крепится жесткая часть липучки) в произвольном порядке - каждый раз по новому - крепится дом, который раскрывается и внутри у него стол, печка, разная кухонная утварь, которую можно расставить в доме - самовар, заварочный чайник, чашки, блюдца, кочерга, метла, балалайка и даже дрова для печки. Вот дом со всеми принадлежностями без фотографии уехал к моим малышам. Может быть когда-нибудь позже покажу... Без фото и озеро с гусями - серым и белым  - и утками. И мельница, с вращающимися крыльями, мешками с мукой, открывающейся дверью... Зато покажу собаку с конурой, скотный двор со зверюшками (мамы и детки и все они, естественно, достаются, с ними можно играть), пасеку, сад и огород, трактор с прицепом ( в прицеп можно что-то загрузить, в том числе животных домашних), лесное дерево с белкой и лисой, и самих бабушку и дедушку  (пальчиковые игрушки).

IMG_20191107_192053_resized_20201017_103422540.jpg IMG_20191202_130635_resized_20201017_103546188.jpg IMG_20191206_215333_resized_20201017_103546636.jpg IMG_20191123_202329_resized_20201017_103545355.jpg IMG_20191123_202318_resized_20201017_103544934.jpg IMG_20191129_210233_resized_20201017_103545768.jpg IMG_20191123_201452_resized_20201017_103543319.jpg IMG_20191114_211404_resized_20201017_103543051.jpg IMG_20191107_191842_resized_20201017_110350870.jpg IMG_20191123_202231_resized_20201017_103544468.jpg

----------

aichka (20.10.2020), Irina Tolova (22.10.2020), krinka (29.10.2020), olga kh (22.10.2020), Valenta (20.10.2020), viculy (21.10.2020), буссоница (20.10.2020), гунька (20.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (20.10.2020), Татиана 65 (20.10.2020)

----------


## olga kh

> Эмоции перекрыли весь словарный запас!!! Осталось лишь "ОЧУМЕЕЕЕТЬ!!!!"


Вместе, Ларочка))

----------

Vitolda (23.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Следующими были две книжечки в первую очередь для годовалой Дашеньки, сшитые по МК Елены Ивановой "Для самых маленьких". Здесь совсем нет съемных элементов, но все движется, шевелится, звучит...

IMG_20201024_234704_resized_20201024_115914463.jpg
У собачки подвижное шелестящее ушко. А если потянуть за косточку - будет двигаться хвостик.

IMG_20201024_234752_resized_20201024_115914749.jpg
У гуся можно вытянуть шейку, а можно опустить его голову в любую сторону, например, понюхать цветочек. В центре цветка (внутри) - бусинка, которую интересно пощупать пальчиками. Для пальчиков и травка из тесьмы разного качества. А еще у гуся поднимается и опускается крылышко.

IMG_20201024_234829_resized_20201024_115914998.jpg
Пухлый мягкий цыпленок пищит, если нажать на него. А у курочки опускается и поднимается голова (она клюет песок, зернышки, букашек, которые тоже можно пощупать пальчиками).

IMG_20201024_234918_resized_20201024_115915262.jpg IMG_20201024_234949_resized_20201024_115915563.jpg
Зайчик прячется за кустиком. Если потянуть его за мягкие ушки - вылезает, а если потянуть за колечко снизу, под кустиком - прячется.

IMG_20201024_235152_resized_20201024_115916160.jpg
У лисички подвижные лапки. Мордочка из велкроткани, а на лапках - липучки. Благодаря этому лисичка играет с малышом в "ку-ку", закрывая лапками глазки и открывая их.

IMG_20201024_235214_resized_20201024_115916485.jpg
На яблочке двигаются бусинки, развивая мелкую моторику. Темка с удовольствием двигает их, пересчитывая. А Даша пытается повторить за ним.

IMG_20201024_235243_resized_20201024_115916860.jpg
Бабочка пришита к цветку только за тельца. А оба крылышка - шевелятся. 

IMG_20201024_235017_resized_20201024_115915829.jpg
На дереве маленькие листочки и два необычных, больших. Большие листочки на перетяжке - потянешь за одно - двигается другое и наоборот. Один листочек шуршит, внутри второго - небольшой бубенчик, он звенит. 

IMG_20200520_133539_resized_20201017_103547107.jpg
Утенок ныряет. Вверху странички и снизу - колечки. Если потянуть вверх - утенок плывет по речке, вот как на фото. Если потянуть за нижнее колечко - утенок ныряет, опускается вниз, под волну.

----------

aichka (25.10.2020), krinka (29.10.2020), olga kh (12.12.2020), stranikira (01.11.2020), Лилия60 (25.10.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (01.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (25.10.2020)

----------


## malceva larisa

:Ok:

----------


## stranikira

Какая Вы рукодельница! Я в восторге от ваших работ!

----------

aichka (02.11.2020), Vitolda (03.11.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня покажу самую большую свою фетровую работу. Большую - и по объему материала и заложенных в ней игровых и обучающих задач, и по размеру. Итак - *"Летняя арифметика"* сшитая в рамках совместного пошива Натальи Балабиной.

2020-08-15 18-18-04.JPG 2021-01-05 16-35-32.JPG
Здесь множество задач для развития мелкой моторики - застегивание-расстегивание пуговичек, шнуровка, вкладывание в кармашек, магнитная рыбалка .... И задачи навыков порядкового счета, определения формы, решения элементарных задач, сравнения размеров и множеств. И попутно - закрепление цветового восприятия, знания фигур, развитие памяти и еще много-много полезного для малышей. СПАСИБО Наталье Балабиной за такую ее придумку!

*Некоторые ГЕРОИ ИГРЫ*

2020-07-25 19-08-57.JPG 2020-07-26 14-05-06.JPG 

*ЦВЕТЫ И БАБОЧКИ* - цвет и  размер. Цветы крепятся на поле с помощью магнитных кнопок, бабочки, пришитыми к ним прищепками, крепятся на цветок соответствующего цвета

2020-07-18 20-39-04.JPG 2020-07-18 20-37-51.jpg

*УЛИТКИ* - форма

2020-07-18 20-36-38.JPG

*ЕЛОЧКА* - шнуровка - нужно последовательно соединить цифры от 1 до 10 или наоборот

2020-08-01 17-27-15.JPG

----------

olga kh (18.02.2021), stranikira (21.02.2021), буссоница (17.02.2021), гунька (17.02.2021), Лилия79 (24.02.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (17.02.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

*Летняя арифметика* (продолжение). А еще здесь есть волк и лиса, которые ловят рыбу в озере магнитными удочками, складывают каждый в свое ведерко и соревнуются - кто больше поймает. Белочки, хомяк и мышка делают запасы в своих домиках - в корзинке, мешке и на полочках в кладовой. Грибы, орехи, желуди, варенье можно посчитать. А еще потренироваться в определении расположения на полочках - сверху, снизу, в середине, справа, слева, выше, ниже...

2020-08-01 17-28-31.JPG 2020-08-01 17-30-05.JPG 2020-08-09 11-57-05.JPG 2020-08-09 11-57-20.JPG
На обратной стороне листочков земляники - в правой стороне поля - на кнопочку крепятся карточки с пуговками - насекомыми. Карточки парные. Можно поиграть в игру "Мемори" или просто "Найди пару". И рядом с земляничкой - большой улей, в котором живут пчелки разного размера. можно потренироваться в определении размера - посадить пчелок на соответствующую им тень на раскрытой дверке. Можно в сотах разложить цифры по порядку. А можно убрать циферку и посадить на ее место пчелку. А ребенок пусть вспомнит, какая цифра в этом месте должна быть.

2020-07-30 21-46-01.JPG 2020-07-30 21-49-42.JPG 2020-07-30 21-49-02.JPG

----------

aichka (17.02.2021), olga kh (18.02.2021), SNAR (28.02.2021), stranikira (21.02.2021), гунька (17.02.2021), Лилия79 (24.02.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (17.02.2021)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Обалденные развивашки!!!!! мне ни в жисть это не освоить!!! умница! как красиво, эстетично, умно, полезно! Сколько труда,усердия и терпения приложено - и продумана каждая мелочь! Многофункциональна каждая ниточка! Обучать - играя -это же самый главный принцип обучения! Обучать незаметно! И как все интересно, продумано и захватывающе! !!! Умница, Ирочка! Талантлива- во всем! Как и положено талантливому человеку! Просто КЛАСС!!!!

----------

olga kh (18.02.2021), Vitolda (17.02.2021)

----------


## moderm

Ирина! Какое чудо я посмотрела! Какие прекрасные работы, сделанные с любовью. Спасибо Вам за Ваш труд  :flower:

----------

aichka (24.02.2021), Vitolda (21.02.2021)

----------

